# Help Identifing T-Mobile Frameset



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I purchased a 2005 TCR XL size painted in T-Mobile team colors about 1/2 a year ago on ebay and built it up with Dura Ace and Ultegra parts. I can not say enough good things about this frameset. It definately holds my 6'6" 260 lbs Clydes body without a problem. The question I have is whether or not it is just a paint schemed T-Mobile frame (usual magenta to carbon with T-Mobile, Shimano, and Giant logos painted on) or if it is the advanced frame. My understanding when I bought it was that it was the regular TCR frame painted in team colors but several people have mentioned it may be the advanced frame instead. My LBS Giant dealer is not too helpful since I didn't buy it from them and I can not find a "Contact Us" on Giant's website to ask them directly (they want you to talk to your local Giant dealer). My LBS that I use for work is unsure but they were amazed how light this particular XL frame was even built up. Does anybody know of a distinguishing feature of the advanced frameset from 2005. If it is the advanced frameset I got a great deal and if it's not then I still have a great bike. Thanks.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Pictures??

Well the advanced frame should definitely be a lighter frame but apart from that, well, I can't really remember. Oh is it the integrated seatpost? :idea:

Doesn't the Giant website list the specs for the frame?


----------



## slogiant (Apr 12, 2004)

*Its on the website*

The Giant Website shows pictures and specs for prior year models as well as current. Very helpful


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The easiest way to tell the TCR Advanced frames from the regular TCR frames is by looking at the seat tube. The 2005 TCR Advanced frames have a wheel arch carved into them whereas on the regular TCRs the seat tube is straight up and down. That's the distinguishing feature you're looking for. I think this is true also of all the current Advanced and regular TCRs.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I apparently have a team painted TCR. No wheel arch. Still a great bike. Once again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Sure is a great bike.......now.....where are the pics??


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

*Picture as requested*

Here is one picture if I can to upload. Not an up to date photo, it has since been equipped with Winwood carbon handlebars and Dura Ace wheelset now.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

jupiterrn said:


> Here is one picture if I can to upload. Not an up to date photo, it has since been equipped with Winwood carbon handlebars and Dura Ace wheelset now.


It's a nice ride, now don't ruin it by clamping the frame.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Very nice.........I always liked that colour scheme although in Australia, where I am it was only offered on the TCR Adavanced.
Congrats on the great ride.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Italianrider76 said:


> The easiest way to tell the TCR Advanced frames from the regular TCR frames is by looking at the seat tube. The 2005 TCR Advanced frames have a wheel arch carved into them whereas on the regular TCRs the seat tube is straight up and down. That's the distinguishing feature you're looking for.* I think this is true also of all the current Advanced and regular TCRs*.



Not true, seems Giant has shortened the chainstays again. All 2007 TCR composite frames have arched seat tubes.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

jupiterrn said:


> Here is one picture if I can to upload. Not an up to date photo, it has since been equipped with Winwood carbon handlebars and Dura Ace wheelset now.


Personally I wouldn't put my carbon frame in a bike stand like that.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

You can tell from the fork that it is not the Advanced model.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

SirBenno said:


> Not true, seems Giant has shortened the chainstays again. All 2007 TCR composite frames have arched seat tubes.


Yeah I just noticed that.....now that you mention it. I also checked the regular 2007 TCRs on the Giant site and they indeed do have the wheel arch.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah I think 05/06 were the only years they had the straight seat tube.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 22, 2005)

There has been one of those frames sitting in the LBS for a couple of years, have been considering making an offer, what is the ride quality like?


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Many who ride them say they ride among the best of any bike out there. They just aren't as flashy as a "boutique" brand, which is also a bonus in my mind. Stiff yet forgiving, stable and agile. The go down hill just as well as up them.


----------

